# My Dream: Haunted Mansion Bed & Breakfast



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So, in the future when I have more than enough money (crossing fingers), I hope to open up a bed and breakfast. Now, this wouldn't just be any bed and breakfast, this would be a full blown Haunted Mansion bed and breakfast. It would resemble The Haunted Mansion at Disneyland, CA - very vintage/New Orleans style. I'd probably build it in Salem, Massachusetts because of the great Halloween vibe there, and the seasons. The place would obviously be HUGE, and cost a lot of money. But I think it would be a great idea and memorable for everyone who stayed.

It would include everything, a large cemetery with lush gardens around the mansion, a large foyer, flickering candelabras and chandeliers, a large ballroom and dining room, huge gourmet kitchen, library and study, galleries and hallways and tons of guest rooms. Secret passageways would lead from spot to spot, books would slide in and out of the shelves when unexpected and chains would rattle the floors down the corridors at night. Carriage rides could be taken through the cemetery at night and much more.

Every Halloween a HUGE masquerade would take place at the mansion as well.

*Outside*









*Guest Rooms*









*Library/Study*









*Lobby*









*Ballroom*









I dream big. But this dream HAS to come true.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Waaaay cool. May be possible if you take on investors.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Sign me up for a room!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where are some haunted bed and breakfasts in the US?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's a good question!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd love to have a room there too! Do you do discounts? LOL seriously though.... what sickie said!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, I will be your first guest! Besides Sickie, TD, and Fangs, as it seems they beat me to it. Maybe I'll even move in.  

But seriously, what a great way to build a year 'round haunt. That's a great idea, please keep us updated as things move forward on this.

Liam


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Count us in we will be there.

Sickie I know there are a few any one have a list?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I will stay too!!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That mansion is a home haunters dream come true. Great eye you have there, Johnny!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could be the new Paris Hilton for Haunters.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's REAL haunted bed and breakfasts (or at least claiming to be), but still looking for themed ones.

http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedmwus/Haunted_Inns_Midwest_US.htm
http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedneus/Haunted_Inns_Northeast_US.htm
http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedseus/Haunted_Inns_Southeast_US.htm
http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedsc/Haunted_Inns_Southcentral_US.htm
http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedweus/Haunted_Inns_West_US.htm
http://bandb.about.com/od/hauntedsw/Haunted_Inns_Southwest_US.htm

There's also a Haunted Mansion Theme Restaurant according to http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/new-jersey-cape-may-elainesvictorianinn.html, but I can't seem to find out more about it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Tease...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey sickie-theres one in fall river ma about 10 min away from me---The Lizzy Bourden Inn---mass. paranormal check it out they saw some cool activity-during the halloween season the place is packed


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it themed or just known as haunted?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Now I'm thinking more along the lines of The Haunted Mansion Hotel, since Bed and Breakfast sounds too warming. hehe.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Is it themed or just known as haunted?


its haunted for real,people have seen lizzy's father.
lizzy kill her father with an ax 50 wacks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.lizzie-borden.com/


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I bet it would be a popular place if you could ever pull it off


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have plenty of support... now just to find the money. If I am not mistaken someone else on here wants to do a similar B & B type thing. Maybe you two could swap ideas and keep each others enthusiasm going.

Hope you realize your dream!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

My dream is to make a housing development of houses built with 1800's plans for Victorian homes!
http://www.thevictorianhouse.com/ebooks/ebooks.htm#cottages
Can you imagine Halloween in there?
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i would of course come....


anyways awesome idea hope it happens someday. you have the determination!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

TA also has the same idea. Themed rooms and such. I think that is a wonderful idea for any of us. Its not like we live in the same states and hell if we did then we could do it together. Great ideas, I like the thought of having a different type theme for each room sounds fun.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

My husband and I would be guests in a heartbeat!

IshWitch- You're neighborhood idae would be fabulous!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

maybe you can hold your own little Ironstock in there and have us pay for rooms on a discount and stay over?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Now I'm thinking 13 rooms and having the "Hotel" in New Orleans, since that's where the original Haunted Mansion aspect takes place.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

How fun would something like this be?!!! 

I know that others have considered a haunted B&B as well.

Mr. W. and I have toyed with the idea of a B&B as a business going into semi-retirement.

Johnny, there are lots of reputed haunted venues in New Orleans! Go for it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Lets start putting together some ideas everyone. Have to entertain the guests. 

Tours, carriage rides, hunts for lost treasures which would involve pairing off the guests and making them embark on hunts throughout the entire grounds, through secret passageways, digging up graves, and what not.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you done a business plan yet or talked to the bank?

I do love the idea, hope it falls into place!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Murder mysteries?????


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Business side of it is still in the works, as the overall planning needs to be done and look impressive. 

I really do like the idea of holding large events there, similar to IronStock.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd be one of your first guests! Or I'd apply to be your b&b manager


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife and I would love to be a guest!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Forget being a guest I'll WORK there for you.  Seriously you've got a great idea. I agree with Sickie. It's just a matter of finding investors and then finding competent people to help you run the place. 

An idea for events, if you want to do murder mysteries then look up old, unsolved murders. You could find 13 different unsolved murders and then for each room decorate it to fit the scene of the crime. So you'd have to do some detective work and find murders that happened in houses/bedrooms. Like the Lizzie case that pyro mentioned. Obviously not that one but you get the idea.

As cool as doing it in New Orleans sounds you should be careful to pick a place where you won't have to worry about natural disasters so often. Building the place and getting the grounds set up will cost you a lot but can you imagine the cost of having to re-built any of that should a hurricane or something of the sort come tearing through it? I'm not bashing you're idea I just think you should think out the location thoroughly first. *


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great ideas. Thank you! As for the location, yeah, we definitely wouldn't want to build anywhere which would be in danger of severe weather. However, we do want to locate it in an authentic setting. So location would be a very important planning stage.


----------

